# Spider Rider Rides Again



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

This was one of the funnest Halloweens yet. My daughters had a massive party that had tongues waggin' at school on Monday. We had a record numbers of TOTs even with the local church's Fall Festival which is heavily attended.
Despite popping circuit breakers and last minute painting of the Mausoleum/ FCG home I enjoyed this one the most. The pics were taken at 2AM when I finally had a break so the fog chiller ice had melted. I also had a wobbly tripod and my hands aren't as steady as they used to be. 
One of my daughters friends worked on Shellhawks Nest haunt and gave me directions to check it out. Turns out she lives just a few blocks away. Some very cool handmade stuff by a very enthusiastic haunter. 
My editor crashed last night so the video will be a little while.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Man, I need to step up a bit. All of you guys make the most awesome props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Steady hands or no, that first shot is particularly beautiful.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Whoa nelly!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice pictures, very good lighting.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work. Your hand is definitely steadier than mine. I love your take on the mausoleum, kinda otherworldly - might have to borrow that


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very Nice Spider Rider, Your one of my favorite haunters. I even ripped off your smoking monster this year. He's one of my favorites. I like the ROT headed rider on the spider too.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Superb, SR. Love the lighting. Everything looks fantastic. Look forward to seeing more. Well done!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks great there.. Love the twist with the pumpkin rot style guy on the spider.. and of course your classic pieces ..


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool as always. Glad you had a fun Halloween.


----------



## iizuke_x2 (Sep 6, 2009)

please oh please send me a tutorial on that spider, that is the best thing EVER!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I love the first shot with the glowing FCG!!


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

Ride that spider! It all looks great, I'm looking forward to the video.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I was wondering when you'd post  I need to come on down and see that haunt in person one year.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice job again! Well done as usual!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW, great photos! I always look forward to seeing your pics. The lighting, everything - just perfect. That spider creeps me out every time I see it.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow those are some great pictures and a great setup.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creepy! just awesome!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Totally Awesome again!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice lighting. The FCG really caught my attention.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Photos look great.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking Great as allways Spider Rider... I hope to meet you at the Calhaunts Meeting this Saturday at Shellys house.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your haunt looks great. You have the lighting perfect. It looks like it could be a Hollywood set.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, another thread that I have no idea how I missed, but am I ever glad that I found it.... 

That... that... that THING on the spider just FREAKS ME OUT. I dont think I could walk past that to get candy, LOL.

Oh, and I am in the majority that wants to steal that first shot for desktop wallpaper - so very beautifully shot.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Neat setup! The FCG looks great, and I love your columns.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I found the battery charger for my video camera so I could finally edit some video. It's not much different than my other vids but it has the mausoleum and the pumpkin head guy. In one part you can hear my daughters' party in the backyard with close to 100 high school kids. (Not the maniacal laughter, thats the Midnight Syndicate music :googly

http://www.youtube.com/user/zlalomz#p/a/u/1/r_Z2kCYj78k


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very cool. 

I sometimes wonder why we don't hear from folks like you more often. You have too much talent and ability to be staying that quiet.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Adopt me.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful! I love your lighting - really adds to the effect.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Dark Lore, most of what I do is copying other's projects but when I do come up with something I post i.e the fiberglass pumpkin, the cemetery towers texturing or the giant spider. Oops the spider was on another site but only 'cause someone asked.

debbie5, the adoption papers are in the mail but I have to warn you of your possible inheritance. Massive debt and drawn out litigation awaits you. 

Thanks hedj12, I'm a televison videographer and I do like to play with lights!


----------

